# Almonds



## prplptcrzr2003 (Jul 16, 2005)

:D Hiya kiddies! I have a question: Has anyone here ever smoked almonds? I looooooove smoked almonds and the other day, I was at the grocery store, and I almost grabbed a few pounds of raw almonds when I saw them at the produce section. But I decided not to since I've never smoked nuts before. Soooooo, has anyone ever done it and would you share the "how to" with me?
Thanks!


----------



## pawneetom (Jul 17, 2005)

Hello , I tried smoking raw almonds and cashews  once and felt like they came out just ok, dusted them with some cayenne pepper and garlic powder sprayed them with a little pam to help the spices stick ,spread them out on a foil tray and  smoked them for I think around a hour or so on the top shelf at about 225, it may have been a bit long as they seemed slightly burnt , friends loved them though.Ithink it was worth it though and will try again


----------



## cheech (Oct 8, 2006)

I grew up in the almond capital of the world and you know I have never done that. I have however roasted them in the oven and I would think this could not be that different.

If you took raw almonds coated them with butter or olive oil them sprinkled wiht cayenne pepper/ garlic powder then placed in the smoker at 250 for a few hours it would definately be worth the try


----------

